# Make-up Courses in Perth



## boudoirblonde (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I did look in the other thread, but nothing about Perth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I'm thinking about doing a Cert II in Make-up Services at Perth Beauty College.
I want to be able to work at a counter, but I want to be able to do makeovers, not just colour recs. So will Cert II cover that, or is there another course I should do that would be better?

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and does anyone know of other good schools in Perth? Anyone been to Perth Beauty College, or heard anything good/bad about it?


----------



## Esme (Apr 4, 2008)

There is Volona in Cannington. Don't know anything much about them. When I was looking for an Aromatherapy course, I wanted some massage courses to go with. I called them and talked to someone for almost 1/2 an hour about what I wanted to do and all. They were very helpful and helped me figure out that what they offered was not what I was looking for. Very honest of them, I thought.


----------



## miss_emc (Jun 14, 2008)

Tafe run Cert II, and watch out for Napoleon Academy coming in a few months time...


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 14, 2008)

i ended up going to the perth college of beauty therapy 
but thanks anyway


----------



## christly (Jun 14, 2008)

I am currently doing a cert 2 in makeup at Volona college. It actually is very good and we have a wonderful lecturer who used to work for lancome.Next week is my final exam and am done with the course.Am soo sad though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now looks like its time I start looking for a job.Anyone knows how to apply to the mac counter in perth?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 15, 2008)

Take in your resume (and portfolio if you have one) and ask to see the manager (her name is Carol i think)


----------



## christly (Jun 16, 2008)

ok i'll do that as soon as I get my portfolio back from school
Thanks heaps


----------



## miss_emc (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Take in your resume (and portfolio if you have one) and ask to see the manager (her name is Carol i think)_

 
Trust me you dont want to work on that counter, try and get into MAC DJ's if you can which is opening in August, the management on the Myer counter is far from professional and unless you don't want a life i would never recommend working there.


----------



## christly (Jun 16, 2008)

oh really?.Do u work at myers as well?I'll try keep an eye on DJ and apparently there is an Armani counter opening there soon as well but I think they already have their staff


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 9, 2009)

For anyone in Perth reading this thread, and looking for a school to attend - I DO NOT recommend the Australian College of Beauty Therapy.

You can PM me for more details if you like


----------



## Esme (May 9, 2009)

well, I went to  Volona and did the Cert II in nails. If anyone has any questions about that (and I have all the info on the Makeup course, too, still trying to decide if I could finish that before going to the U.S.) pm me.


----------



## jelo2 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi i know you posted this years ago but am wondering if you know of any good makeup courses in perth & does anyone reccomend the napoleon cert? its not accredited etc.
  	thanks


----------

